# neutral colloquialism for penis



## Encolpius

Hello, is there a not vulgar word for penis in Russian? Which is the most common? I know the word член which is used even in anatomy, then the x* words which are too vulgar (or not? you can buy хрен in the shop). I checked the Wiki dictionary and found about 30 expressions. The English cock is actually a normal word for a male hen. Do you have something similar? I came across *хвост *(Just like our Hungarian word or the German Schwanz) in the dictionary, but do you use it? What started me think was a translation and the English word *cock *was translates as *член*. Thanks.


----------



## ekaterina1

хвост is not used
хрен is obsolete
пенис is not vulgar


----------



## Encolpius

So, do you have any used not vulgar not obsolete word?


----------



## Vadim K

"_Член_" is a neutral word in this case.


----------



## Encolpius

I see. So if two 20-year old men talk to each other at university they will say член.
Here you can see about 30-40 synonyms. So they do not exist at all?


----------



## esperansa

причиндал (informal, neutral). 

причиндал — Викисловарь
эвф. то же, что половой член.

прибамбас (informal, neutral).


----------



## esperansa

Encolpius said:


> I see. So if two 20-year old men talk to each other at university they will say член.


They would use something rude and pejorative. For example, елда.


----------



## Vadim K

Encolpius said:


> I see. So if two 20-year old men talk to each other at university they will say член.



They can say so. But if they are both 20 years old, I think they will rather say the word which I have hardly ever heard.


----------



## Maroseika

Encolpius said:


> Here you can see about 30-40 synonyms. So they do not exist at all?


The most part of these words are either obsolete or are just occasionalisms and would not be understood beyond the clear context.
I agree, член is the most neutral.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> The most part of these words are either obsolete or are just occasionalisms and would not be understood beyond the clear context.
> I agree, член is the most neutral.


And many of the words are mostly used to young children. For example, писька or пиписька imply that 'a device ' is used for urination only. Писать - to piss.
By the way, in anatomy (medicine) it's called (мужской) половой член. Член alone is not enough. Generally speaking члены тела mean parts of a body, especially limbs.

...Веселый смех поднялся опять, гости оживились; все встали из-за стола, чтобы расправить члены и пройтись по террасе.. (C) "Идиот", Ф. М. Достоевский


----------



## Encolpius

Q-cumber said:


> By the way, in anatomy (medicine) it's called (мужской) половой член. Член alone is not enough.



That might have confused me, we use половой член in Hungarian, too, but not член alone, so it is hard to feel the difference. 

So you all agree that the right translation of the English cock is член?


----------



## Sobakus

Encolpius said:


> That might have confused me, we use половой член in Hungarian, too, but not член alone, so it is hard to feel the difference.
> 
> So you all agree that the right translation of the English cock is член?


Yes, but the Russian word has a wider usage, ranging from as euphemistically vulgar as "cock" to as neutral as "penis".


----------



## Q-cumber

Encolpius said:


> That might have confused me, we use половой член in Hungarian, too, but not член alone, so it is hard to feel the difference.
> 
> So you all agree that the right translation of the English cock is член?


The right translation is петух.  Well I'd say член is a wide-spread  neutral term. However the best choice will depend on the context.


----------



## Encolpius

Hm, what you call a penis depends on the context.


----------



## Rosett

Encolpius said:


> Hm, what you call a penis depends on the context.


You may want to use a neutral "конец," like in a riddle: "У какого молодца утром капает с конца?"
The 20-year old men would probably call it this way, (but I can hardly imagine the young men talking about the matter between them at all, unless they are both homosexual,) or a less common "залупа," that is not exactly neutral generally, but is unofficially acceptable in the army, for example:
"...все твёрдо уверились, что на учениях будет применено нечто такое, что гарантированно лишит мужской потенции. В другой волне слухов вообще говорилось, что на учениях применят боевые отравляющие вещества…. В общем, «синяя залупа» из популярной частушки приобретала в наших глазах какие-то пугающие реальные очертания." Химбат :: Просмотр темы - ХИМИЯ, ХИМИЯ – ВСЯ ЗАЛУПА СИНЯЯ…


----------



## Q-cumber

Encolpius said:


> Hm, what you call a penis depends on the context.


Sure. Am i a man or a woman? Who I'm talking to? My mother, my girlfriend, a child, a doctor, a priest?  etc.  Anyway, член is a generally appropriate neutral word.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> You may want to use a neutral "конец," like in a riddle: "У какого молодца утром капает с конца?"
> The 20-year old men would probably call it this way, (but I can hardly imagine the young men talking about the matter between them at all, unless they are both homosexual,) or a less common "залупа," that is not exactly neutral generally, but is unofficially acceptable in the army, for example:
> "...все твёрдо уверились, что на учениях будет применено нечто такое, что гарантированно лишит мужской потенции. В другой волне слухов вообще говорилось, что на учениях применят боевые отравляющие вещества…. В общем, «синяя залупа» из популярной частушки приобретала в наших глазах какие-то пугающие реальные очертания." Химбат :: Просмотр темы - ХИМИЯ, ХИМИЯ – ВСЯ ЗАЛУПА СИНЯЯ…


Залупа   is a vulgar word and it doesn't mean 'penis'. It's the name of a head of the penis (glans) only. By the way, the word is pretty common.


----------



## Rosett

Ответ справочной службы русского языка
Существительное залупа не относится к матерным словам и не является медицинским термином. Это жаргонное слово (т. е. оно фиксируется словарями жаргонных слов, в словник которых мат не включается).





Q-cumber said:


> Залупа   is a vulgar word and it doesn't mean 'penis'. It's the name of a head of the penis (glans) only. By the way, the word is pretty common.


It also means penis, by extension. And, indeed, it is more medical, rather than vulgar, because is used by army doctors addressing enlists and soldiers during medical exam.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> It also means penis, by extension.


This is a false statement. Let's not mislead the learners here. Залупа refers to head part of penis only. The word origins from old-Russian verb "лупити" (обнажать, очищать от покровов / to nake, to clean of integument). Залупить (член) - to nake glans of foreskin. Although  залупа doesn't belong to banned words (мат), it's vulgar and often used as an offence word. To be avoided on a family party.  Залупа has nothing to do with medical terminology. Military doctors have specific sense of humour and extended vocabulary, so to speak. You'll never find this word in a medical book.


----------



## Encolpius

Q-cumber said:


> Зал*у*па   is a vulgar word and it doesn't mean 'penis'. It's the name of a head of the penis (glans) only. By the way, the word is pretty common.



Thanks for the new word. My big dictionary says it means only the glans (we call it "cock hat" in Hungarian).
Do you also use залупа as offensive term for people?


----------



## Maroseika

*Modaratorial:*

*Dear foreros,*
*Let me remind you the theme of the thread: neutral colloquialism for penis*


----------



## Drink

Encolpius said:


> Hello, is there a not vulgar word for penis in Russian? Which is the most common? I know the word член which is used even in anatomy, then the x* words which are too vulgar (or not? you can buy хрен in the shop). I checked the Wiki dictionary and found about 30 expressions. The English cock is actually a normal word for a male hen. Do you have something similar? I came across *хвост *(Just like our Hungarian word or the German Schwanz) in the dictionary, but do you use it? What started me think was a translation and the English word *cock *was translates as *член*. Thanks.



Just to clear up some confusion, I would say "cock" is probably one of the _most_ vulgar words in English for "penis".


----------



## Encolpius

Is the English cock as vulgar as the Russian хуй?


----------



## Sobakus

Encolpius said:


> Is the English cock as vulgar as the Russian хуй?


It was used on BBC's Top Gear as an innuendo, so it clearly isn't. It's quite a few levels milder than _fuck_, for example, which itself is quite some ways from the level of obscenity of the Russian word (which only _cunt _ approaches). However, it's undeniably vulgar and is often used as an insult or an interjection of indignation.


----------



## Drink

Sobakus said:


> It was used on BBC's Top Gear as an innuendo, so it clearly isn't. It's quite a few levels milder than _fuck_, for example, which itself is quite some ways from the level of obscenity of the Russian word (which only _cunt _ approaches). However, it's undeniably vulgar and is often used as an insult or an interjection of indignation.



There may be some differences in perception of vulgar words between the US and the UK (for example, "cunt" is much more vulgar in the US than in the UK, but still inappropriate for TV in both places), but in this case, I think they can get away with the innuendo simply by claiming that they were talking about roosters, and not because the word is not vulgar enough.


----------



## Sobakus

Drink said:


> There may be some differences in perception of vulgar words between the US and the UK (for example, "cunt" is much more vulgar in the US than in the UK, but still inappropriate for TV in both places), but in this case, I think they can get away with the innuendo simply by claiming that they were talking about roosters, and not because the word is not vulgar enough.


That's my perception as well, but I think that if the word was too vulgar, they wouldn't get away with it.


----------



## Drink

Sobakus said:


> That's my perception as well, but I think that if the word was too vulgar, they wouldn't get away with it.



You'd be surprised.

And just for reference, I would say that for me _cock_ is more vulgar than _fuck_; while _dick_ is much less vulgar, but still vulgar, probably on the level of _shit_.


----------



## Encolpius

I think words with standard meaning never will sound as vulgar as words with no standard meaning. Cock is just a word British call rooster. My 80-year old neighbour has two cocks running around her backyard.


----------



## rusita preciosa

*Mod note:
Despite a note from the moderator, it seems like the discussion just cannot stay on topic.
The thread is now closed.*


----------

